# Here it goes again! PAX lying!



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi R....,

Delilah here with Uber's Incident Response Team.

We received a concerning report from one of your riders that you exhibited behavior that led them to believe you may have been under the influence. The report indicates that your vehicle reeked of alcohol which left your rider feeling very distressed.

We were sorry to hear about this because Uber has a zero tolerance policy for drinking or substance use while driving on the Uber platform (RIGHTLY SO). Further feedback of this nature will result in the permanent deactivation of your account.

Can you weigh in on this incident? Getting your take on things is equally important here.

Let me know if you have any questions or concerns. I'm always happy to help.

Kindest Regards,

*Delilah*


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Have you been accused of this before?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Smh, if you pickuo 4 plastered people from the bar previously, yea, the car might reek of alcohol...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Smh, if you pickuo 4 plastered people from the bar previously, yea, the car might reek of alcohol...


And who's to say pax didn't spill their hip flask on the seats or carpets?


Sueron said:


> ... a concerning report from one of your riders that you exhibited behavior that led them to believe you may have been under the influence.


Undetailed accusation; how do they expect a detailed reply to that?
Could just be told pax Uber is the best company un the world to work for, and how he's making $100k a year working part time.
Seriously, though, it's almost getting to the stage where drivers need to carry a personal alcohol tester and blow into it in front of pax, saying "just so you know".


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

agtg said:


> Have you been accused of this before?


Never, wrote to Delilah. First of all I don't do ANY drugs other than Rx prescriptions for maintenance. NEVER drink more than 1 beer (hate the alcohol in what Pax claims), and that is with a meal. Also mentioned that If I knew who it was that I'd sue them for Defamation of character, when false statement is written or spoken about an individual with the intent of harming or slandering their reputation.

False statement was written, and they are harming my financial being.

Told my son a few minutes ago about what transpired, he couldn't believe it, knowing how I'm am.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Dash cam......dash cam dash cam dash cam.........

And start posting the videos with the riders name and face on the net.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Dash cam......dash cam dash cam dash cam.........
> 
> And start posting the videos with the riders name and face on the net.


Have a dash cam, but when playing the files it says the files are corrupt. Now I'm going to record both video and audio, on my 7" tablet, and it will automatically upload to my email account when close to Wifi, or at home. The only problem is that Uber doesn't let the driver know who made the complaint  I guess we all have to get one of these


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Smh, if you pickuo 4 plastered people from the bar previously, yea, the car might reek of alcohol...


I've had one puke on the seat and it reeked of alcohol. Little chunks of beef ,smelled nothing but alchohol.
And it was two businessmen who fled the car without saying anything ! Not college students !


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

It might all stem from here!

*Share Details*: Rider input wrong pick up address. The address she stated was not at her location. Flaw in her app. Because of this GPS sent me in the wrong direction. Please charge rider from point "A" 20th Street N Birmingham (close to 35203) and 9th Ave North to destination point "B" 3510 Grandview Pkwy, Birmingham, AL 35243, USA
Sent by Ronald B. on Saturday, November 5, 2016 at 1:45:13 PM

FARE ADJUSTMENT:
Friday, November 4, 2016 at 11:05:14 PM · uberX

Thanks for reaching out, Abd.

I've adjusted the fare from $19.27 to $25.64 to reflect the pick-up and drop-off locations you provided.

This adjustment is now visible on your Partner Dashboard and in the Partner App under 'Trip History'. It will also be reflected on next week's payment statement.

Please don't hesitate to contact us for any further assistance in future. Happy and safe driving.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Problem solved..Account reinstated.
Hi, R.B.

Thank you for writing in.

I am sorry for an inconvenience this may have caused, but per protocol we immediately place the account on hold anytime we receive a report of this nature.

We have placed a hold on your account temporary, but we have since re activated it now that we have spoke to you.

Moving forwards, please note that partners have a responsibility to transport riders safely.

Illegal substances and - unless explicitly allowed by law - open containers of alcohol are not permitted in drivers’ vehicles. This is against the law and a serious violation of Uber’s policy.

Furthermore, Uber does not tolerate drug or alcohol use by drivers while using the Uber app.

You are ready to get back on the road, thank you for being a valued partner,

Best Regards 

My reply......
Thank you very much. If you go back, and look at my records, I gave a PAX a 1 rating, only because I couldn't give a ZERO. It was not the one that requested the ride, but a person riding with her. But when he got into my car, he asked if it was OK to have a beer. I told him it was AGAINST the law to have a open container in the car, yet he opened the beer not 1 minute from drop off location.

Ron B.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Just write back:

Hey Uber!

Thanks for reaching out! Unfortunately, due to customer privacy and confidentiality concerns I am unable to provide you with any information about individual trips at this time.

However, please understand that your feedback is very important to me and I will make sure your feedback is passed on to the relevant teams. If there is anything else I can help you with, feel free to reach out again!

Have an awesome day!

Sueron


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

So after them properly chastising you once again, for something you didn't do.....you may go back to work.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> So after them properly chastising you once again, for something you didn't do.....you may go back to work.


Yes, as of last night All that cost me money for some BS. It seems there is always something. I'd think that they would give a warning, allow the driver to respond, then if need be insinuate a punishment. Now, after close to 70 years, it's the other way with Uber.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

70 years?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You could always sue the customer and then in court ask the judge to demand that they identify the customer for the lawsuit and discovery. Granted Uber wouldn't like this and it will cost you a lot of money and time but in theory someone could do it. It would probably make sense to do if you were a full time driver and deactivated because you could claim damages in the amount of future earnings. Also it would help put future PAX who try this on notice that there are consequences for trying to ruin someone's job.

I doubt the mandatory arbitration would apply if you were suing the passenger "John and Jane Doe" and not Uber. Uber would only be a party to it in order to obtain information. You'd presumably be suing the passengers.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> You could always sue the customer and then in court ask the judge to demand that they identify the customer for the lawsuit and discovery. Granted Uber wouldn't like this and it will cost you a lot of money and time but in theory someone could do it. It would probably make sense to do if you were a full time driver and deactivated because you could claim damages in the amount of future earnings. Also it would help put future PAX who try this on notice that there are consequences for trying to ruin someone's job.
> 
> I doubt the mandatory arbitration would apply if you were suing the passenger "John and Jane Doe" and not Uber. Uber would only be a party to it in order to obtain information. You'd presumably be suing the passengers.


Don't think I haven't already thought of that. Hopefully, this problem won't happen again. I'm doing away with my dash camera, instead I'm using my 7"tablet, which will automatically transfer videos to my email (when close to Wifi, or when I get home), along with purchasing a breath analyzer (they are less than $6.00). Shame that one that doesn't drink more than two beers a month, should have to go through all this BS. It's not that we need the money, it's the fact that I went out and bought this car I'm driving to be used exclusively for Uber and have payments on it. We are both retired and live quite comfortably, not extravagantly, but this helps.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> 70 years?


What's wrong with being close to 70 years old?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

What is 70 yrs old? Cars?.....umm WW2?.........oh I'm sorry I just reread your post you meant you I'm sorry I misunderstood


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Don't think I haven't already thought of that. Hopefully, this problem won't happen again. I'm doing away with my dash camera, instead I'm using my 7"tablet, which will automatically transfer videos to my email (when close to Wifi, or when I get home), along with purchasing a breath analyzer (they are less than $6.00). Shame that one that doesn't drink more than two beers a month, should have to go through all this BS. It's not that we need the money, it's the fact that I went out and bought this car I'm driving to be used exclusively for Uber and have payments on it. We are both retired and live quite comfortably, not extravagantly, but this helps.


Just be careful where you drive with footage being auto uploaded. I got a ping to an NSA facility for pick up. I pulled up, saw the pax coming toward me, you think I could just go? Nope police wave me down to the booth. I spent the next 90 minutes with them, and of course the where were you headed with this pax question I have no idea since we can't see destination. Rider cancels, but apparently went in and deleted destination before he did since it was blank in the log and the new update needs the destination to get the order screen. If it hadn't been that, I probably would have been out quicker. After I deleted everything on the dash cam right in front of them. I didn't even think about it being on because it's always on as soon as I start the car.

I never had a problem before, but hey now I know if I get a ping there, pull the camera off the mount and put it so the lens can't see anything before I get close.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Just be careful where you drive with footage being auto uploaded. /QUOTE]
> 
> Tablet records only when PAX gets into my car. Then off again when departing. Have very few gvt agencies around here. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Serves this rider good! ... Rider, nothing but a POS......

REPORT A SERIOUS INCIDENT INVOLVING A RIDER
Friday, November 4, 2016 at 11:05:14 PM · uberX

Thank you for writing in, Ron.B. We've responded to your request in another message that you sent in. No worries, your concerns have been noted and we made sure that you will no longer receive trip requests from this rider again. And we've re-evaluated this rider's access to the Uber application as a result of your report. Please reply back to that thread for any further questions about this. We're going to close out this duplicate message to streamline your support experience. Thank you.


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Have a dash cam, but when playing the files it says the files are corrupt. Now I'm going to record both video and audio, on my 7" tablet, and it will automatically upload to my email account when close to Wifi, or at home. The only problem is that Uber doesn't let the driver know who made the complaint  I guess we all have to get one of these


How do you setup your tablet/phone to "record both video and audio, on my 7" tablet, and it will automatically upload to my email account when close to Wifi, or at home."


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

ustar said:


> How do you setup your tablet/phone to "record both video and audio, on my 7" tablet, and it will automatically upload to my email account when close to Wifi, or at home."


I have both a Samsung Note Edge, and a Samsung Tablet 4. I use the phone to get online and nav to PAX. The tablet is for both video and audio. On tablet choose "camera" I have that on my home screen (you may need to find it on another screen). Once the "camera" is brought up, You have two choices, one for camera and one for projector, choose the small projector in the top right. Also in the top left choose the "wheel" for settings, and pick your video size. Tap screen outside the box and box will disappear. Next you will see a "RED" button on the right, tap it. Once red button is tapped you will see a REC flashing and length of recording. Tablet will hold a 32GB micro card, go to eBay and purchase one for less than $10.00. There are sellers of them located in the US. (but I see you are from Singapore, the cleanest and most beautiful place I've ever visited.. was in 1967) NO MORE than a 32GB card, that's the limit! Check yours if different than mine.  When ride is over tap the stop, pause or whatever it is on center right and your "RED" button will reappear. My phone sits upright, my tablet is horizontal. Bought tablet holder on eBay from UK. Hope this helps  








Don't think I was smart enough to do all of this, because I'm NOT  I have a son that teck savvy, and he set it up for me.
https://photos.google.com/search/_tv_Videos/photo/AF1QipODX7ZADXAQ4RuHEYXzqnyCVDmGiG2vS3xZCU29


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

Sueron said:


> https://photos.google.com/search/_tv_Videos/photo/AF1QipODX7ZADXAQ4RuHEYXzqnyCVDmGiG2vS3xZCU29


The link did not work. It shows "*404.* That's an error. The requested URL was not found on this server."


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

ustar said:


> The link did not work. It shows "*404.* That's an error. The requested URL was not found on this server."


Works for me, it is a video and audio I recordered so you can see how it works. I'll put it somewhere else. I put it in Dropbox, if anyone wants to see it, I need a email address so I can share it.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

ustar said:


> The link did not work. It shows "*404.* That's an error. The requested URL was not found on this server."


Video and Audio is now downloaded to "VIMEO.COM" ... https://vimeo.com/home/myvideos


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

If your drunk, your accelerating and braking habits should reflect this. Ask Uber to review your driving records and see if you were drunk.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uber can receive and will accept videos btw.

For those living in Texas, our state is a one party consent state. In other words, if you put a camera, you do not have to tell anybody as long as your in the same room, in our case, vehicle. If your not in the vehicle/room you can not use the recording.

Since Trump won Texas, (a direct reflection of our education level) I do have to say this.. the one party consent does NOT apply to voyeur cameras. You still need each parties consent.


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Video and Audio is now downloaded to "VIMEO.COM" ... https://vimeo.com/home/myvideos


Link does not show your videos. I think that link is your home page after you login, only you can see it with your login.

You need to post the exact video url e.g. vimeo.com/10691835 for public to see.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> And who's to say pax didn't spill their hip flask on the seats or carpets?
> 
> Undetailed accusation; how do they expect a detailed reply to that?
> Could just be told pax Uber is the best company un the world to work for, and how he's making $100k a year working part time.
> Seriously, though, it's almost getting to the stage where drivers need to carry a personal alcohol tester and blow into it in front of pax, saying "just so you know".


I make a point to look at my pax in the eye at the the start of ride mostly to gage their levels but so the sober ones can see i am sober and in control.
but a bal machine would be cool.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Uber can receive and will accept videos btw.
> 
> For those living in Texas, our state is a one party consent state. In other words, if you put a camera, you do not have to tell anybody as long as your in the same room, in our case, vehicle. If your not in the vehicle/room you can not use the recording.
> 
> Since Trump won Texas, (a direct reflection of our education level) I do have to say this.. the one party consent does NOT apply to voyeur cameras. You still need each parties consent.


" as long as you are in the same room" (a direct reflection of our education level)


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Never, wrote to Delilah. First of all I don't do ANY drugs other than Rx prescriptions for maintenance. NEVER drink more than 1 beer (hate the alcohol in what Pax claims), and that is with a meal. Also mentioned that If I knew who it was that I'd sue them for Defamation of character, when false statement is written or spoken about an individual with the intent of harming or slandering their reputation.
> 
> False statement was written, and they are harming my financial being.
> 
> Told my son a few minutes ago about what transpired, he couldn't believe it, knowing how I'm am.


it happened to me and i had not had a drop of beer or other in weeks. But I understand the reaction on Ubers part. But enough sheltering these poor little lambs(pax) from the big bad drivers. i understand not wanting to confront the driver but why only call Uber?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I will not get a dash cam until it is too late I fear. Till then, Avoid drunk pax at 1 am like the plague.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Smh, if you pickuo 4 plastered people from the bar previously, yea, the car might reek of alcohol...


No kidding! lol. The thing is to COMMUNICATE to the next passenger that is the case, in the meantime, drive with your windows rolled down on your way to the next passenger. I can't use ozium, febreeze, etc because I'm allergic. But I do have bags of odor eating white pebbles under my front seats.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Have a dash cam, but when playing the files it says the files are corrupt. Now I'm going to record both video and audio, on my 7" tablet, and it will automatically upload to my email account when close to Wifi, or at home. The only problem is that Uber doesn't let the driver know who made the complaint  I guess we all have to get one of these


We should have a right to know, including passenger one, two or 3 stars.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

DirtyRead said:


> " as long as you are in the same room" (a direct reflection of our education level)


ah yes. you are right. You got me. I could blame it on auto correct, or the fact that I do not proof read my messages on this very informal forum, but I take full responsibility. I attended Houston's public schools, and this is why I live in the suburbs and send my kids to private school.

You also added a extra space after your first quotation mark btw, and you probably should of just turned your statement in the parentheses into a full pledged sentence with the proper capitalization and period, but it probably does not matter, since I am making a run on sentence anyways.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Trebor said:


> ah yes. you are right...
> You also added a extra space after your first quotation mark btw, and you probably should of just turned your statement in the parentheses into a full pledged sentence...


1. Capitalize first word of first sentence.
2. Capitalize first word of second sentence.
3. "Added a extra space" should read "added an extra space."
4. "Should of" should read "should have."
5. "Full pledged" should read "full-fledged" (or "fully fledged," different spelling and no hyphen, if following British rules).

Online grammar contests rarely make anyone involved look good.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> 1. Capitalize first word of first sentence.
> 2. Capitalize first word of second sentence.
> 3. "Added a extra space" should read "added an extra space."
> 4. "Should of" should read "should have."
> ...


5 mistakes isn't too bad. Although, it was really three, since the first two I did on purpose to rouse somebody. =)


----------



## ustar (Feb 25, 2016)

Side question, may I know in US is it very important to always write good English in forums/chats/whatsapp...?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

A smart man never argues with a fool, 
people watching might not be able to tell them apart. 
Also, I gave up trying to correct my spelling or grammar errors made while using my phone. Of course I don’t use it when I take the high road, I mean highway. I hope your day finds you well, with all your drop offs smooth, your wait times found amongst the shade and the traffic at your back.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

ustar said:


> Side question, may I know in US is it very important to always write good English in forums/chats/whatsapp...?


Mostly I would to be agreed with gooder time take to communicate. All kidding aside yes, it is important to practice proper grammar. I cring when I hear it spoken and I don't care for text speak on bit. However, I get lazy in own my writing.


----------



## annsplans (Apr 18, 2016)

You all know all these PAX/Driver issues are going away when the self-drive autos come out.
Heard an interview on NPR radio, where the (CEO?) of Ford Mtr. Co. was interviewed. He talked about being currently partnered w Uber to develop this vehicle.
"The biggest cost involved with ridesharing is the Driver," he said.
"If you can remove the Driver from the business model, you eliminate a major cost to the company."
This isn't a direct quote; just as closely as I can recall from memory.
NPR posts audio on its website of interviews it does, and this one may be available, I haven't yet checked.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trebor said:


> 5 mistakes isn't too bad. Although, it was really three, since the first two I did on purpose to rouse somebody. =)


6. "should have", not "should of".


----------



## annsplans (Apr 18, 2016)

annsplans said:


> You all know all these PAX/Driver issues are going away when the self-drive autos come out.
> Heard an interview on NPR radio, where the (CEO?) of Ford Mtr. Co. was interviewed. He talked about being currently partnered w Uber to develop this vehicle.
> "The biggest cost involved with ridesharing is the Driver," he said.
> "If you can remove the Driver from the business model, you eliminate a major cost to the company."
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DirtyRead said:


> Mostly I would to be agreed with gooder time take to communicate. All kidding aside yes, it is important to practice proper grammar. I cring when I hear it spoken and I don't care for text speak on bit. However, I get lazy in own my writing.


cring???

on bit???

in own???

Tiny little phone screens make fools of all of us. I learned to type on a typewriter. Had to hit the keys hard to do anything. Not the case with my phone. One letter touched out of place and it decides what I meant to type. It's usually wring.

See what I mean?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes I dude. I miss the sound of a room full of students typing. TYPEWRITER is the longest word one can spell using only the top row of letters.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

DirtyRead said:


> Yes I dude. I miss the sound of a room full of students typing. TYPEWRITER is the longest word one can spell using only the top row of letters.


Haha, I just realized I can write typewriter using the top row of my keybaord.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> cring???
> 
> on bit???
> 
> ...


Actually, I have learned a lot from my phone. There is no denying when used the right way, the internet is great as a educational tool. The phone allows us to look up things faster. I am sure you remember the days of the library. How many google searches do you do a day? Being one of the top forum posters, just browsing Uberpeople.net you learn stuff everyday.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver (Sep 22, 2015)

DirtyRead said:


> " as long as you are in the same room" (a direct reflection of our education level)


----------



## Samuel ad (Oct 30, 2016)

I have a good rating with uber and lots of happy pax, but today a pax was verbally abusive because I would not take his 4 year old kid as I had no child seat..he said "**** you" and he would "get me fired" now all of a sudden my account is suspended! What do I do? I need this gig!


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

when something like that happens and anytime someone says the will get you fired, you need to file an incident report. Do it as soon as you can and before the do. you will most likely be reactivated today provided that is all that happened. Check your email regularly and your spam folder. good luck i wish you the best.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

UberX and Select Driver said:


> View attachment 76204


What can we call those with total disregard for grammar, besides Dan Quayle. Hmmm qualyee's with the errors included.


----------



## Samuel ad (Oct 30, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> when something like that happens and anytime someone says the will get you fired, you need to file an incident report. Do it as soon as you can and before the do. you will most likely be reactivated today provided that is all that happened. Check your email regularly and your spam folder. good luck i wish you the best.


I have filed a report, and am currently on hold with uber..I'm concerned that he will say I beat him up or Something...

Thank you for your reply...!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sueron said:


> It might all stem from here!
> 
> *Share Details*: Rider input wrong pick up address. The address she stated was not at her location. Flaw in her app. Because of this GPS sent me in the wrong direction. Please charge rider from point "A" 20th Street N Birmingham (close to 35203) and 9th Ave North to destination point "B" 3510 Grandview Pkwy, Birmingham, AL 35243, USA
> Sent by Ronald B. on Saturday, November 5, 2016 at 1:45:13 PM
> ...


Pax count.
You Don't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Just be careful where you drive with footage being auto uploaded. I got a ping to an NSA facility for pick up. I pulled up, saw the pax coming toward me, you think I could just go? Nope police wave me down to the booth. I spent the next 90 minutes with them, and of course the where were you headed with this pax question I have no idea since we can't see destination. Rider cancels, but apparently went in and deleted destination before he did since it was blank in the log and the new update needs the destination to get the order screen. If it hadn't been that, I probably would have been out quicker. After I deleted everything on the dash cam right in front of them. I didn't even think about it being on because it's always on as soon as I start the car.
> 
> I never had a problem before, but hey now I know if I get a ping there, pull the camera off the mount and put it so the lens can't see anything before I get close.


You terrorist spy !


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> when something like that happens and anytime someone says the will get you fired, you need to file an incident report. Do it as soon as you can and before the do. you will most likely be reactivated today provided that is all that happened. Check your email regularly and your spam folder. good luck i wish you the best.


We should be outing these people on a YouTube channel.


----------



## Samuel ad (Oct 30, 2016)

Still no word-it's his word against mine, who knows when I will a reply


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> We should be outing these people on a YouTube channel.


I thought something similar today. Except this was an underage request. Pulled up called got the dumb "uhhh ..hello&#8230;uhh oh ill be out in like uhhh 2 mins" knew it was a kid. Confirmed it before got in no id under 18 I left. Not even off the block before ride request from same place. Be nice to a place to quickly post warnig. I waited for about 2mins while I sent my cancel far review in to warn next driver but go a request. Hope the next guy called a head. I had two kid requests canceled both got paid on both.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Samuel ad said:


> Still no word-it's his word against mine, who knows when I will a reply


It seems these bs complaints last at least 24 hours. If you get to worried go to to one of the green light spots and see whats up.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Honestly when I was driving bar shifts I always worried about someone being upset about a surge or something that they would tell Uber/Lyft I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs just to get a free ride . It's the millennial culture and it's really sad


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> I thought something similar today. Except this was an underage request. Pulled up called got the dumb "uhhh ..hello&#8230;uhh oh ill be out in like uhhh 2 mins" knew it was a kid. Confirmed it before got in no id under 18 I left. Not even off the block before ride request from same place. Be nice to a place to quickly post warnig. I waited for about 2mins while I sent my cancel far review in to warn next driver but go a request. Hope the next guy called a head. I had two kid requests canceled both got paid on both.


Good. We should be paid on kid cancels. I'd even say it would be kosher to wait the 5 and cancel no show since technically a solo child isn't a legit passenger request.

Edit...I also think Uber should suspend pick ups from that address.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Then there is this scenario parent tells kid to get Uber home because baby bro has to to the E.R. or whatever mom can’t get kid . Its 9pm on of us gets to the pick up location sorry kid no kids and leaves. Then something bad happens to her/him could be hit by car walking home beat up by girl scout catches whooping cough bit by dog worse. Now its the Uber driver that abandoned a minor.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

It aint just the millennials. Its gutter trash culture effects all age and economic groups.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

DirtyRead said:


> Then there is this scenario parent tells kid to get Uber home because baby bro has to to the E.R. or whatever mom can't get kid . Its 9pm on of us gets to the pick up location sorry kid no kids and leaves. Then something bad happens to her/him could be hit by car walking home beat up by girl scout catches whooping cough bit by dog worse. Now its the Uber driver that abandoned a minor.


No. The parents had to read and agree to the terms when they initiated their rider account, so they know that what they are asking is fraud and in no way is an Uber driver at fault if the parent tells the kid to get an Uber ride home, even in an emergency, and the Uber driver refuses the underage rider and something bad happens to the kid.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

I know, you are signing to the choir. I am not saying they would win but they would try. and the media loves snacking on uber hype, I had one last night at damn near 1 am few blocks from Pacers, first i thought they were exchangers but the middle school hoodie gave it away. “ who’s 18” they look at each other like they were gonna row sham bow for the honor saying “me!” untili say “ with ID 18 with ID or I can’t pick you up” The little harlots pinged me three more times. I kept accepting t keep my rating up. finally got a call in told them I will start the next ride and drive to destiarion myself and knock on the door since you must have lost your parents number and i will let them know you need a ride if you try and request anymore while i am in area. lazy kids were only going to liberty station


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly i don't have a problem driving minors, i do it all the time in a taxi. With the app where you are assured your going to get paid it's better than dealing with runners. Uber doesn't allow this because dealing with minors requires more stringent background checks. (Ie the ones Uber refuses to comply with anyway) One of uber's rationalles for not doing higher background checks is that they don't allow unaccompanied minors.


----------

